# ̶L̶o̶o̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶t̶ Purchased 1980's Bianchi Special this morning



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

Edit / Update: I did purchase the bike. 

It's been tough finding an early road / touring bike in my frame size, let alone something I think I want to ride. So this came up last night, and I'm going to look at it in an hour or so. Not much time for feedback, I get it, but basically if the bike fits me (it's within range, but I figure I'll probably end up putting on a shorter stem), I'll take a chance on it. So fire away with thoughts:

198(4?) Bianchi Special, 21" Suntour derailleur. It's local, so I didn't ask too many questions off the bat.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/d/torrington-bianchi-special-road-bike/6966183942.html


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 28, 2019)

My wife's everyday rider is a 1986 Bianchi Ocelot (Shimano pieces). We added a taller stem for a more upright riding position. Has been a steady, issue-free bike for all these years.


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like a good bike at a good price. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 28, 2019)

That's pretty nice for the Money. Ishiwata 022 is nice steel. I'd buy that even if it didn't fit me and sell it for double.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the input, folks. I in fact did buy it. This is one of those instances where the item was under represented. The bike was actually a trade in at a local shop (Biker's Edge 2 in Torrington, CT), and owned by the shop. The person I spoke with on the phone was a friend who listed it for the shop. He'd seen it in the "I'll get to it" pile, asked, took photos, and put on CL last night. He phoned the owner after speaking with me, and by the time I got there, it sported pedals, a new tube in front tire, and a general once over. I was actually able to ride it, and it rides great. I'll add pictures shortly. Cosmetically, the paint, aluminum, and fasteners are near perfect. Only the decals show wear (probably from rack straps). Bike has very little mileage on it. Original tires and brake pads look practically unused. Even the funky suede saddle seems better in person. This is one I'm not going to need to do much with. New brake hoods, and maybe some proper clip pedals. And tires if and when needed. I happily paid full price, since I was able to test ride it. Going to  head out on it in a bit, in fact...


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

And now for the photos. I want to be clear that I did absolutely nothing to the bike, not even a wipe down. This is exactly as it came to me, except that the top of the LH brake hood flew off while en-route. I think it rides as good as it looks, although it's drizzling, so I didn't venture far from home.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm not sure what my wife bought these for:




But I know what I'm going to do with them


----------



## juvela (Aug 28, 2019)

-----

The 1984 date places the bicycle fairly early within the realm of Japanese contructed Bianchis.  It is well within the Piaggio period - hence the Piaggio transfer.

There was more than one vendor for the Japan made Bianchis IIRC.  Another reader is sure to know the name of the specific producer for this example...  

Looks like it will clean up very nicely for you.  

-----


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The 1984 date places the bicycle fairly early within the realm of Japanese contructed Bianchis.  It is well within the Piaggio period - hence the Piaggio transfer.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your comment. I always appreciate your input on other lightweight threads. The 1984 date was a complete guess on my part. I did some more online searching last night, and am not any closer to dating it. The only catalog which shows a model named "Special" is 1982, and that's a different decal set, and slightly different spec components. So I guess this model was produced after '82, but didn't appear in any catalog I can find, and I checked them all up until about '87 or so. My guess is that Bianchi may have produced catalogs for the sportiest models, and a different one for the more pedestrian bikes - and I just haven't run across the right catalog yet. That said, I did have another '80s Japanese Bianchi in my teens, (Strada maybe?), and this bike is on a distinctly higher level. The 1982 Catalog seems to position it in the middle of the lineup. 

I hate to do it, but if I'm going to figure this bike out, I may have to join another forum. Which is ironic, as my main objective in purchasing an '80s road bike was to spare the time and expense of modifying one of my electro-forged Schwinn lightweights to be more practical - and never possibly achieving what I could with an off the shelf newer bike. I didn't plan to want to dig deep. But something about a lugged frame, fluted seat post, and monogrammed fork crown will do that to a person


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

I've come closer to identifying the bike's year. Perhaps better than using the catalog, as I already know it's an '83 or '84 from the decal style, and if there is no variation in equipment or color between the two years, it won't help. I went hunting for date codes on components, and here's what I uncovered:


Stem is 83F / June of '83
Crank arms are also 83F / June of '83
both brake levers July of '83
Front caliper is December of '81
Rear caliper is January of '83
Seat is June of '83
Both hubs (Suzue) have a 3 followed by a B. Could be nothing, or might be Feb '83?
I also took pics of the tire date codes, but I don't know how to decipher them.
So in summation, there are no parts identified as post July '83. The bike is an '83 or '84 based on my previous research, but I think the parts dating tends to skew towards 1983. Unless someone has more insight, that's what I'm going with.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 29, 2019)

Just doing some research as well. Here is the share...
This - http://80rpm.blogspot.com/2009/07/history-behind-my-bianchi.html
this - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clean-Bian...suntour-arx-road-bike-Araya-gold/293180944801
Looks like a different version of the same bike - https://offerup.com/item/detail/547894398/
this - https://bikeindex.org/bikes/119090
this - https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...rth-appraisals/658353-84-bianchi-special.html

None of the examples has the same fork, which makes me think it was swapped out at some point.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

@rennfaron Wow, thanks for taking the time to do that, and share. Do you mind me asking what search engine you use (I use Duck Duck Go)? I might have to switch (even if it's... the Google). I came up with none of those results, and I tried a few different key phrases / words. 

Anyway, those links have eliminated any lingering doubt I may have had about this bike possibly being an '84. Disregarding the '84 Limited for a moment, there are two Specials identified as '84, and two which year aren't specified. They are all equipped differently than mine, and all have extra detail on the lugwork (very nice touch, I have to admit). I'm going to go out on a limb and assume all of those are 1984 bikes. They all have Shimano brakes, and Sake CR cranksets (as opposed to SR Custom). Three have the same Suntour ARX deraileurs, one, curiously, has Shimano 600 (looks like New 600 EX). Maybe late in '84 they decided to make it shift better? I don't know when ARX was discontinued. In any case, there are enough differences to infer that my bike is a different year. And I know it's not earlier than '83 or later than '84, so there I go.

The Limited is a nice bike, and shows up in the '82 catalog two levels up from the Special. It's a similar bike with some equipment, although the example in the listing has been modified. It also has a full CroMo frame and fork, which differs from the '82 Special "three tubes" CroMo. My '83 is full CroMo frame and fork.

I totally see what you mean about the fork, but I'm going to reserve judgement until I see a confirmed '83. One thing to note is that the '82 Special fork is finished like mine, and the '82 even has partial chrome seat and chain stays (yummy).

Sweet, sweet extra detail on 1984 lugwork:







1982 Special as depicted in catalog:


----------



## juvela (Aug 29, 2019)

-----

Very fine detective work above!  

Regarding any small variations you may find within a given model and model year -

it sometimes happens that this is found.  likely due to parts availability.  small changes done to keep production rolling.

---

Forgot to mention in earlier post -

had one from this time come through whose steerer was stamped with the Bridgestone keystone symbol.  took this to mean that either cycle produced by said firm or that tubing destined for them had been diverted to another maker...

have seen it posted elsewhere that some were done by Miki.

---

Component dating -

in case you, or other readers, have not found it already there is a secret decoder ring for these residing here -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm 

-----


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 29, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> @rennfaron Wow, thanks for taking the time to do that, and share. Do you mind me asking what search engine you use (I use Duck Duck Go)? I might have to switch (even if it's... the Google). I came up with none of those results, and I tried a few different key phrases / words.
> 
> Anyway, those links have eliminated any lingering doubt I may have had about this bike possibly being an '84. Disregarding the '84 Limited for a moment, there are two Specials identified as '84, and two which year aren't specified. They are all equipped differently than mine, and all have extra detail on the lugwork (very nice touch, I have to admit). I'm going to go out on a limb and assume all of those are 1984 bikes. They all have Shimano brakes, and Sake CR cranksets (as opposed to SR Custom). Three have the same Suntour ARX deraileurs, one, curiously, has Shimano 600 (looks like New 600 EX). Maybe late in '84 they decided to make it shift better? I don't know when ARX was discontinued. In any case, there are enough differences to infer that my bike is a different year. And I know it's not earlier than '83 or later than '84, so there I go.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I just use google and slide all over the place until I find what I need. Generally there are about 50 tabs open at some point.


----------



## Lamont (Aug 31, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Edit / Update: I did purchase the bike.
> 
> It's been tough finding an early road / touring bike in my frame size, let alone something I think I want to ride. So this came up last night, and I'm going to look at it in an hour or so. Not much time for feedback, I get it, but basically if the bike fits me (it's within range, but I figure I'll probably end up putting on a shorter stem), I'll take a chance on it. So fire away with thoughts:
> 
> ...



really beautiful bike ......   Something about bianchi that is irresistible.  hope it serves you well !


Ive been eyeing a very similar one , locally sporting the exact same color , and panto-graph windowed lug work detail ...

nevR dull or coat of PB by art brush on those chrome socks is my always 1st step when im lucky enough to score those chrome socks  

I love the fluted post ....  theirs a lot of folks compelled to excessive worry over the flute allowing moisture to enter the down  the seat tube ..... but they look awesome with some polish .... even better with picking up art brush and and enamel paint to paint the flutes yout contrast colors ( gold or blue it appears ) 

my take is .....testors model paints  and artbrush  beats your those paint sticks........... for me at at least ... my aim and control with those is like pissing drunk in the dark  ......... but even so lug edge's are very forgiving to the eye ... when you dont get a perfect line... they still highlight well ... even from a distance

any way ... great score, bomber , happy riding !


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

Why do all the old hoods look like they were caught in a forest fire? Well, not _all_. Just the ones not cared for or stored properly...


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 3, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Why do all the old hoods look like they were caught in a forest fire? Well, not _all_. Just the ones not cared for or stored properly...




Beat's me. Nicely glued to brake perch, as well.

On that note, can you, or anyone identify (or guide me how to) the brake levers on this bike? I see eBay auctions for hoods fitting the 202 / 204 levers, for not bad money. Hoping this will work with mine: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIA-COMPE-...hoods-non-aero-style-1Pair-Amber/123873218988

And if anyone has seen this exact downtube "Bianchi" decal for sale, please let me know


----------

